# ficar com pancada



## AGATHA2

Ola amigos !

Que significa "ficar com pancada" ? Deve ser uma expresao muito coloquial, nao é ?


----------



## Vanda

Não, assim não.  Parece que está faltando palavras aí.


----------



## AGATHA2

Bom dia, Vanda 

Penso que significa algo como "ficar com um trauma". Mas nao tenho a certeza. Nao conhece a expressao ?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá, dentro dum contexto, sim.  Alguém levou uma pancada e ficou com marca.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Ah, tá, dentro dum contexto, sim.  Alguém levou uma pancada e ficou com marca.


 
Sim, mas num sentido psicologico. Alguem tem uns comportamentos raros porque "ficou com pancada" da sua infancia. Pode ser ?


----------



## Vanda

Porque ficou com trauma, não pancada. Ficou com trauma por causa duma pancada que levou na infância.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Porque ficou com trauma, não pancada. Ficou com trauma por causa duma pancada que levou na infância.


 
Sim, a sua frase soa-me muito logica. Mas a pessoa com quem falei, uma portuguesa, disse "X ficou com pancada"


----------



## Vanda

Meu cérebro está um pouco pancado agora à noite.  Vamos esperar alguém aparecer com mais idéias.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal, ficar com pancada é ficar maluquinho.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Meu cérebro está um pouco pancado agora à noite.  Vamos esperar alguém aparecer com mais idéias.


 
Ah, nao acredito . 
Essas situacoes sao o resultado de querer ser discreta e nao perguntar de mais !! Como ela falava do seu pai nao queria perguntar "queres dizer que está maluco ? " . E quem fica agora na duvida sou eu


----------



## AGATHA2

MOC said:


> Em Portugal, ficar com pancada é ficar maluquinho.


 
Ah entao, é isso mesmo. Mas "maluquinho" significa "um pouco esquisito" ou "seriamente neurotico" ?


----------



## Vanda

Estou começando a pegar no tranco. Temos a expressão ficar pancado das idéias. 
pancado =  Pessoa amalucada, aluada.


----------



## MOC

AGATHA2 said:


> Ah entao, é isso mesmo. Mas "maluquinho" significa "um pouco esquisito" ou "seriamente neurotico" ?


 
Acho que isso depende um bocado da entoação com que é dito, como tantas outras coisas.

Se for dito com desdém, é depreciativo. Possivelmente quererá dizer que a pessoa faz/diz coisas estúpidas e irracionais.

Mas também pode ser dito entre amigos e poderá simplesmente dizer que a pessoa é extravagante, ou que tem ideias fora do comum e é divertida por isso.

O contexto ajuda muito.


----------



## andlima

No Brasil, às vezes se diz "pancada" significando que a pessoa em questão não é muito boa da cabeça. Exemplos:

"Fulano é meio esquisito, não? -- Meio esquisito?! O cara é totalmente pancada!"

"Ela ficou meio pancada depois daquele acidente..."

Segundo o Houaiss: _adjetivo e substantivo de dois gêneros, regionalismo brasileiro de uso informal, nas seguintes acepções:__* (11)* que ou quem é amalucado, aluado; *(*__*12)* que ou quem é estouvado, grosseiro_.

EDIT: Bom, ficou meio redundante agora, mas deixo aí porque talvez sirva pra ilustrar mais...


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal, apesar de ocasionalmente se ouvir que a pessoa é pancada, em geral, a pessoa não é pancada. A pessoa tem pancada. Pancada é algo que se tem e não algo que se é.


----------



## Vanda

Por esse motivo, MOC, eu não havia entendido a pergunta da Agatha, porque nós dizemos que a pessoa é pancada. Ficar com pancada não faz sentido para nós, a não ser que se complete a idéia: _ficar com a marca da pancada,_ ou ainda: _ficar pancado das idéias,_ como eu já disse acima.


----------



## uchi.m

É uma tradução improvável, mas aí vai... _Ficar com pancada_ pode significar _namorar alguém que apresente déficit intelectual, ou desatenção excessiva_.


----------



## MOC

uchi.m said:


> É uma tradução improvável, mas aí vai... _Ficar com pancada_ pode significar _namorar alguém que apresente déficit intelectual, ou desatenção excessiva_.


 

Apesar de eu perceber o seu raciocínio rebuscado, não pode ser. A Agatha disse que a pessoa que usou essa frase é portuguesa e em Portugal, "ficar com" nunca seria usado com esse sentido.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada a todos !


----------



## Archimec

Em Portugal, 'ter pancada na bola' é uma expressão popular que significa ter um comportamento pouco normal.


----------



## uchi.m

Será que, em vez de _com pancada_, ou seja, duas palavras, não seria uma só?

O problema é que não faço idéia do que poderia ser a tal palavra única!


----------

